# Amberjack season starts this weekend!



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Offshore out of Freeport targeting aj grouper dorado and wahoo leaving the dock at 530am two spots left to fill txt for more info 832 287 0802


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Full crew thanks again guys good luck to all fisherman and tight lines to everyone!


----------

